# Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro oder Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro? (ohm?)



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Hey,

folgendes:
ich habe vor den Sound meines Rechners ein wenig aufzuwerten. Meine Anforderungen sind eigentlich ganz simpel. Ich möchte klaren, hochwertigen Sound und eine (meinem Budget entsprechend) möglichst genaue Ortung in Spielen. Den Einkaufsführer habe ich gelesen und der hat auch super geholfen. Einige fragen stellen sich mir aber dennoch.

Der Unterschied zwischen den DT770 Pro und dem DT990Pro ist ja eigtl nur die offene bzw geschlossene Bauweise (richtig?). Da ich nur zuhause zocke und auch keinen großen Wert darauf lege mit den Kopfhörern unterwegs (oder zuhause) Musik zu hören geht es vorranig ums zocken (an zweiter stelle dann um Filme und Musik). Ich mag es wenn ich noch ein wenig um mich herum mitbekomme daher würde sich ja eine offene Bauweise anbieten aber leidet die Ortung in spielen evtl unter einer offenen Bauweise? 

Als nächstes kann man die Kopfhörer in verschiedenen Ausführungen kaufen. (80 Ohm -250 Ohm). Auch wenn das im Einkaufsführer steht habe ich es nicht so wirklich verstanden. Um so mehr Ohm um so besser und klarer der Sound? Was eignet sich am besten zum Spielen (Arma 3, BF4, ect)?

Desweiteren habe ich öfter gelesen das HEADSETs oft die höhen sehr betonen damit auch im größten LÄRM (BF3 zB) die Team-Kameraden im Teamspeak gut verständlich sind. Wird das bei diesen Kopfhörern auch der Fall sein bzw lässt sich das dann mittels Equlizer einstellen ohne das sich das Klangbild Negativ verändert?

Zu den Kopfhörern möchte ich mir ein Microphone kaufen folgendem Vorbild entsprechend:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/321031-mein-headset-mod-dt770-pro-mic.html

Und zu guter letzt eine Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX. Zum einen wegen der empfehlung im Einkaufsführer und zu anderen weil ich schon mehrfach gelesen habe das die Treiber im gegensatz zu denen von Creative, gut sein sollen. Zudem unterstützt sie Dolby Headphone was ja meinem Wunsch der Ortung entgegen kommt (oder irre ich?).

Falls ich hier nun alles durcheinander gebracht habe verzeiht mir. Ich kenn mich ja mit allem möglichem aus nur hab ich bisher immer den On-Board Sound genutzt und mir nie viel aus dem Thema Sound gemacht. Das will ich ja nun noch ändern.

Schonmal vielen dank im vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Benutz lieber Razer Surround, das verfälscht nicht so.
Ich weiß, Razer baut nicht so die haltbare Hardware, aber genannte Software lohnt sich.
Habe einen DT990 mit einer Kombination E07k+E09k am laufen und die Ortung könnte besser nicht sein!


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2014)

Ich stand gestern auch vor der Entscheidung 770 vs 990, ich hab den 990 genommen, da dieser aufgrund der offenen Bauweise noch einen ticken besser spielt. Ja, theoretisch umso mehr Widerstand, desto besserer Sound, dazu brauchst du aber wieder einen besseren Verstärker.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich stand gestern auch vor der Entscheidung 770 vs 990, ich hab den 990 genommen, da dieser aufgrund der offenen Bauweise noch einen ticken besser spielt. Ja, theoretisch umso mehr Widerstand, desto besserer Sound, dazu brauchst du aber wieder einen besseren Verstärker.


 

Was ein Halbwissen, mehr Widerstand ist nicht besserer Sound!

Lies das Die Wahrheit über Kopfhörerimpedanzen | Shure Blog


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Ja ok danke erstmal soweit. 
Razer Surround? Wenn ich mir dieses Video hier so anschaue dann kann man das doch auch mit dem 770 oder 990 benutzen? Oder brauch ich dafür ein Razer Headset? KAnn ich mir garnicht vorstellen.
Macht das dann die Soundkarte überflüssig? So ganz hab ich noch nicht verstanden was du mir sagen willst 

Und wenn eines der beiden Modelle (770 oder 990). Wie viel Ohm?


----------



## ColorMe (19. November 2014)

250er + Soundkarte.... Warum aber Beyerdynamic? Stehst du auf Badewannenabstimmung oder wieso nur die Auswahl zwischen den beiden?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Razer Surround verbessert die Ortung und zerstört den Sound nicht so krass wie Dolby.
Eine neue Soundkarte ist dennoch nicht überflüssig.

DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm würd ich dir empfehlen.
Wenn du dann nochn Mic willst, zieh das Zalman einfach durch das Sprialkabel durch, êt voila


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> 250er + Soundkarte.... Warum aber Beyerdynamic? Stehst du auf Badewannenabstimmung oder wieso nur die Auswahl zwischen den beiden?



Ehm, wie schon gesagt habe ich von dem Thema nicht viel Ahnung. Hab eben wohl schonmal gelesen was die Badewannenabstimmung bedeutet aber mir nicht unbedingt viel dabei gedacht. Hab nun auch öfter gelesen das viele Beyerdynamic zum zocken verwenden. Was gäbs den für gute alternativen? Wie gesagt ist mir eine genaue Ortung, klarer guter Sound und die Verständlichkeit meine Kameraden im TS wichtig.




Defenz0r schrieb:


> Razer Surround verbessert die Ortung und zerstört den Sound nicht so krass wie Dolby.
> Eine neue Soundkarte ist dennoch nicht überflüssig.
> 
> DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm würd ich dir empfehlen.
> Wenn du dann nochn Mic willst, zieh das Zalman einfach durch das Sprialkabel durch, êt voila



Du sagst also DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm, Asus Xonar DX und wie ich das mit dem Mic regel is ja erstmal wurscht.
Wenn ich nun die Treiber der Asus und das Razor Surround installiere..
Wie läuft das dann? Profitiert das Razer Surround Programm dann von der Asus Karte?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Da ändert sich hauptsächlich durch die Soundkarte die Tonqualität.
Am Beispiel von CS:GO ist es so, das diese Software zwingend benötigt wird beim DT990,
da die Ortung ohne die Software da im Gegensatz zu der von BF3/4 schlechter dargestellt wird.
Diese Razer Software ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen, ich dachte ja auch es bringt wenig,
aber wenns um Ortung geht, ist diese Software wärmstens zu empfehlen.
Man kann auch wenn die Ortung nicht zu den Richtungen passt, die man hört, weiter anpassen,
bei mir war aber dies nicht nötig, da schon alles exakt war.


----------



## boost323 (19. November 2014)

Welcher auch noch in Frage kommen könnte ist der Phillips Fidelio X1, die beiden Beyerdynamics sind angeblich sehr spitz in den Höhen.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist Hammer ! Auch wenns Phillps ist 

Kpfhrervergleich: Philips Fidelio X1 vs Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250Ohm, Reviews und lesenswerte KH-Themen - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Okay. Und die Razor Software hebelt dann die Einstellungen des Asus treibers aus? Steig da noch nicht so ganz hinter wie das zusammenspielt.

Und reicht eine Asus Xonar DX? Hab öfter gelesen das bei 250 Ohm eine Kopfhörerverstärkung nötig oder empfehlenswert sei. Hat die Soundkarte eine?

Und zu dem DT 990 Pro selbst. Eignet sich das gut zum Zocken oder ist da eher was anderes zu empfehlen was evtl keine Badewannenabstimmung hat. Ich kenn mich damit halt 0 aus.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Frag Razer wie die das machen, Tatsache ist, es funktioniert und sogar so gut, das es im ESL (Pro Gaming) genutzt wird.
Der Widerstand sagt nichts über die benötigte Leistung aus.
Die Wahrheit über Kopfhörerimpedanzen | Shure Blog
Ein 600 Ohm Kopfhörer kann auch je nach Modell locker auf jedem Onboard Soundchip verwendet werden.
Ich zock mit dem DT990 und bin begeistert.

Die Abstimmung ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## boost323 (19. November 2014)

Am besten du holst ihn dir mal Heim und probierst ihn aus, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Brehministrator (19. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was ein Halbwissen, mehr Widerstand ist nicht besserer Sound!
> 
> Lies das Die Wahrheit über Kopfhörerimpedanzen | Shure Blog


 Eh du so was schreibst/postest, lieber selber mal etwas tiefgründiger informieren 

In deinem Artikel steht erstmal nix Verkehrtes, stimmt soweit alles. Aber ein ziemlich wichtiger Punkt wird einfach vernachlässigt. Laut deinem Artikel dürfte es ja in der reinen Klangqualität (also abgesehen von der Lautstärke) keinerlei Unterschiede zwischen ein und demselben Kopfhörer mit unterschiedlicher Impedanz geben. Gibt es aber in der Realität wohl der Grund ist Folgender:

Kopfhörer funktionieren ja generell so, dass das Signal durch eine beweglich gelagerte Spule geschickt wird, und dort ein Magnetfeld erzeugt. Das Magnetfeld bringt die Spule und damit die Membran zum Schwingen. Je niedriger nun die Impedanz sein soll, aus desto dickerem Draht muss diese Spule nun gewickelt werden (dicker Draht hat niedrigeren elektrischen Widerstand). Damit wird die Spule aber leider auch schwerer. Und da liegt das Problem: Je schwerer die Spule ist, desto schlechter ist die Impulstreue, und die Wiedergabe wird verfälscht.

Ein Kopfhörer mit einer sehr hohen Impedanz hat eine sehr leichte Schwingspule (da aus sehr dünnem Draht), und somit eine bessere Signaltreue als das gleiche Modell mit niedrigerer Impedanz. Wenn der Verstärker es also hergibt (hoher Ausgangspegel), würde ich immer das Modell mit der höchsten Impedanz nehmen. Man hört wirklich den Unterschied (wenn auch nur leicht), selbst schon getestet 

Bedenke, dass du für Kopfhörer mit ziemlich hohen Impedanzen oft einen Kopfhörerverstärker brauchst. Die sind manchmal nicht zu direktem Anschluss an die Soundkarte geeignet. Das ist leider die Kehrseite der Medaille.


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Was ein Halbwissen, mehr Widerstand ist nicht besserer Sound!
> 
> Lies das Die Wahrheit über Kopfhörerimpedanzen | Shure Blog


 
Den Shure Artikel kenne ich schon, dafür war auch das theoretisch in meiner Antwort


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Ja das stimmt was du sagst, das weiß ich auch,  jedoch gibt es kaum Unterschiede zwischen dem 250 Ohm und dem 600 Ohm Premium Modell.
Klanglich konnte ich nichts feststellen, was 100€ rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Oh man ihr verwirrt mich voll  

Ich weiß garnicht was ich nun tun soll. Ist ja auch ne Stange geld 

Was ich auf jedenfall möchte ist das meine Kameraden im TS auch bei Lärm im Spiel gut verstanden werden können. Und soweit ich lesen konnte hat das mit den Höhen zu tun? Scheinbar nutzen Headsets höhere Höhen um genau dies zu bewirken? Zum anderen möchte ich das man mit dem KH gut Orten kann. Was würdet ihr jemanden für ein KH empfehlen der keine Ahnung von Abstimmung hat aber dem die beiden Kriterien wichtig sind (und natürlich klaren, qualitativen Sound). Der Preis darf den des Beyer nicht übersteigen weil ich nur ein begrenztes Budget habe und die Soundkarte sollte ja auch noch gekauft werden. 



> Bedenke, dass du für Kopfhörer mit ziemlich hohen Impedanzen oft einen Kopfhörerverstärker brauchst. Die sind manchmal nicht zu direktem Anschluss an die Soundkarte geeignet. Das ist leider die Kehrseite der Medaille.



Also reicht die Asus Xonar DX nicht aus?


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Doch die Asus Xonar kommt spielend leicht mit 250 Ohm Impedanz zu recht.


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Dann meinte Brehministrator hörere Impedanzen als 250 Ohm? 

Ansonsten falls dazu noch einer ne Idee hat?



> Was ich auf jedenfall möchte ist das meine Kameraden im TS auch bei Lärm im Spiel gut verstanden werden können. Und soweit ich lesen konnte hat das mit den Höhen zu tun? Scheinbar nutzen Headsets höhere Höhen um genau dies zu bewirken? Zum anderen möchte ich das man mit dem KH gut Orten kann. Was würdet ihr jemanden für ein KH empfehlen der keine Ahnung von Abstimmung hat aber dem die beiden Kriterien wichtig sind (und natürlich klaren, qualitativen Sound). Der Preis darf den des Beyer nicht übersteigen weil ich nur ein begrenztes Budget habe und die Soundkarte sollte ja auch noch gekauft werden.


----------



## Brehministrator (19. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt was du sagst, das weiß ich auch,  jedoch gibt es kaum Unterschiede zwischen dem 250 Ohm und dem 600 Ohm Premium Modell.
> Klanglich konnte ich nichts feststellen, was 100€ rechtfertigen würden.


 Ja, da stimme ich dir voll zu. Aber es gibt den Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro in insgesamt vier Impedanzen: 32, 80, 250 und 600 Ohm (letzterer ist das teure Premium-Modell). Die ersten drei Impedanzen kosten jedoch gleich viel. Und da sollte man definitiv das 250 Ohm-Modell nehmen  (wenn der Verstärker es betreiben kann, wohlgemerkt)

Ich hatte von den DT 770 Pro damals die 80 Ohm und die 250 Ohm-Variante da, und konnte da einen Unterschied in der Detailtreue feststellen. Da sie gleich viel gekostet haben, war die Entscheidung dann leicht 



ra1dm4X schrieb:


> Dann meinte Brehministrator hörere Impedanzen als 250 Ohm?


Nee, meinte ich nicht  Ich meinte quasi nur, dass du dir nicht etwa z.B. die 32 Ohm-Variante kaufst  Bei meinem Statement von wegen "Kopfhörerverstärker" schrieb ich ja extra, dass man den "manchmal" benötigt. Es gibt On-Board-Soundkarten, die geben so geringe Pegel aus, dass da viele 250-Ohm-Kopfhörer zu leise sind. Aber mit einem "soliden" Produkt wie der Asus-Soundkarte dürfte es diese Probleme nicht geben. Sollte klappen.


----------



## ra1dm4X (19. November 2014)

Ah okay. Nun hab ich es verstanden. 
Trotzdem noch gute Alternativen zum DT990 Pro?
Werd es mir dann zu Freitag bestellen und ausprobieren. Falls es mir nicht zusagt, schick ich es zurück und brauch eine gute Alternative die ich stattdessen kaufe


----------



## MfDoom (20. November 2014)

Ich habe seit gestern den DT 990 600 Ohm. Gerade das was du ansprichst, man versteht TS Teilnehmer viel klarer obwohl der Spielsound nicht leiser ist als bei einem anderen Kopfhörer. Ortung ist ebenfalls hervorragend (BF4 getestet). Von überhöhten Spitzen ist im Spiel nichts zu bemerken, im Gegenteil der Sound ist eher "warm" ( schwer zu beschreiben). Ich bin auf jeden Fall hochzufrieden.


----------



## ra1dm4X (20. November 2014)

Hab ihn nun auch bestellt zusammen mit der Asus Xonar DX. Bin schon sehr gespannt und hoffe das die Karte auch vernünftig mit dem KH zurecht kommt und sie so das volle Potenzial entfalten können.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. November 2014)

Hab mir die DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm heute gekauft. Die Entscheidung war aber nicht leicht. Dt 770 880,990 oder Shure. 
Ist aber nicht für Unterwegs gedacht sondern für Zuhause zum Musik hören & zocken. 990 sind richtig bequem.

Mit dem Handy ok, aber nicht ganz das richtige Befeuerungsgerät. Hab am Pc eine alte Creative Soundkarte Soundblaster Audigy drin. Würde sich von der wiedergabe gross etwas ändern von der Qualität mit einer Soundkarte wie die Xonar?


----------



## Jeanboy (23. November 2014)

Kommt auf das Budget an, unter 100 Euro eher weniger...


----------



## Aldrearic (23. November 2014)

Kommt darauf was sich vom P/L lohnt. Bringt ja auch nichts eine SK für 300 Euro einzubauen, wenn der Unterschied nicht mehr hörbar ist. Vielleicht nur in feinen Details. Der Klang ist schon jetzt wunderbar und stampft meine Sony in den Boden.
Entweder eine gute SK, oder zwei neue aktiv LS mit Verstärker und Wandler (mit KH Verstärker). Wenn der Unterschied dann auch nur in Details liegt, dann lasse ich die SK drin solange sie läuft.

Edit: Die Niedrig Ohm Variante für Unterwegs. Die Hochohmigere Variante für den Einsatz an einer SoKa oder Verstärker.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2014)

Möchtest du deine Kopfhörer auch mobil nutzen?


----------



## Tomstar22 (24. November 2014)

Ich habe schon seit lägerem ein DT 990 Pro und bin super zufrieden! (Vorallendingen ingame)  Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich noch das ModMic aus Amiland bestellt. Mal sehen was das kann..


----------



## ra1dm4X (27. November 2014)

Hab sie nun auch zuhause und finds eigtl ganz gut. Ich muss sagen ich kann zwar eine merklich bessere Qulaität hören aber der Sprung hält sich in Grenzen. 
Vorher hatte ich die Sondy MDR-V 500
http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDR-V-Kopfhörer-geschlossen-anthrazit-metallic/dp/B00005QBU7
Dennoch sehr zufrieden mit dem DT 990 pro. Toller Sound in verbindung mit der Xonar DX. Und bequem sind sie.. unglaublich 

Einzig das VocalFX von der Asus Karte bekomme ich nicht zum laufen  Ist aber ja auch nur spielerei


----------



## Tomstar22 (27. November 2014)

ra1dm4X schrieb:


> Hab sie nun auch zuhause und finds eigtl ganz gut. Ich muss sagen ich kann zwar eine merklich bessere Qulaität hören aber der Sprung hält sich in Grenzen.
> Vorher hatte ich die Sondy MDR-V 500
> http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDR-V-Kopfhörer-geschlossen-anthrazit-metallic/dp/B00005QBU7
> Dennoch sehr zufrieden mit dem DT 990 pro. Toller Sound in verbindung mit der Xonar DX. Und bequem sind sie.. unglaublich
> ...



Ich habe auch die Xonar DX. Was hast du da für Settings? Ich komme auf den Treiber nicht ganz klar.. und habe keine Ahunung davon


----------



## Jeanboy (27. November 2014)

Tomstar22 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Xonar DX. Was hast du da für Settings? Ich komme auf den Treiber nicht ganz klar.. und habe keine Ahunung davon



Für KH:

- 2 Channel
- Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
- Analog aus (FP) Kopfhörer (wenn im FP)
- Virtual Speaker Shifter und Dolby Headphone aus
- SVN, GX Mode und alle anderen DSP's aus
- Flexbass aus
- Im Mixer beide gleich
- Bei Effect auch alles aus                         

Wobei manche auf Dolby Headphonen stehen oder 8 Channel einstellen (zum Spielen)


Am EQ musst du selbst rumspielen, den hab ich aus und der Rest kann auch verändert werden, wenn es dir besser gefällt


----------



## Tomstar22 (27. November 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Für KH:
> 
> - 2 Channel
> - Sampling Rate: 44 bzw. 48 khz
> ...



Danke dir!


----------

